# Компьютерные технологии > Игры (games) > Action & Arcade >  Dark Souls.

## князь

Что себя представляет ига -Dark Souls. http://www.iron33.ru

----------


## князь

это что захрень  на английском,  /английский  не в моде/

----------


## Venus22

Игра супер, сам сейчас игру в аддон Dark Souls II: Crown of the Sunken King

----------

